# نجيب ساويرس اعلن افلاسه



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

دول 5 كروت موبينيل فئة 10 جنيه الكارت لو اديته لبنت اختى
هترميه فى وشى ، مش عارف الزباين هتعمل ايه معايا


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يناير 2012)

*مشفاهمه حاجه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2012)

بيصغروا عشان مش ياخد حيز من الفراغ :new6: 
بكرة مش هتلاقى الكارت ده اصلا هههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2012)

ليه ترمية يا كابوا


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *مشفاهمه حاجه
> *​








*بصى الكارت القديم على الماوس بتاع اللاب وفوقيه الكارت الجديد
وعلى شمال 3 كروت من الجداد
نجيب ساويرس بيوفر فى الورق بتاع الكروت *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى فودافون عامله كدة برضه مش موبىنيل بس 
بس دة بيدل على انه موفر مش مبذر
ربنا يديله على قد نيته وقد ورقه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا داخله فاكره بجد اعلن افلاسه
دي موضه الكروت الفتره دي
بعد كدا هايختفوا هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

ما هم كل شوية يصغروا

مش مهم المهم انه بيوفى بالغرض 

المهم ال 10 جنيه اللى جواه متقلش ويفضل برده بعشرة جنيه


----------



## david201050 (11 يناير 2012)

ان فكرت بجد اعلن افلاسة بس بجد يامينا شدني اوي الاسم ودخلت علشان اشارك ف الموضوع ههههههههههههههه


----------

